# netbeans - refactoring funktioniert nicht mehr



## Joob (26. Mai 2021)

Bei mir funktionier das refactoring plötzlich nicht mehr.

Der Menüpunkt ist vorhanden aber es wird kein Dialogfeld angezeigt.
Compilen macht laut Meldung keine Probleme.

Jedoch nach der Einstellung jdk16 bekomme ich unten links eine Fehlermeldung.
Diese habe ich an apache weitergeleitet.



```
java.lang.IllegalAccessError: superclass access check failed: class org.netbeans.lib.nbjavac.services.CancelAbort (in unnamed module @0x30a58bed) cannot access class com.sun.tools.javac.util.Abort (in module jdk.compiler) because module jdk.compiler does not export com.sun.tools.javac.util to unnamed module @0x30a58bed
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:1010)
    at org.netbeans.JarClassLoader.doLoadClass(JarClassLoader.java:287)
    at org.netbeans.ProxyClassLoader.selfLoadClass(ProxyClassLoader.java:246)
    at org.netbeans.ProxyClassLoader.doFindClass(ProxyClassLoader.java:174)
    at org.netbeans.ProxyClassLoader.loadClass(ProxyClassLoader.java:125)
    at java.base/java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:519)
    at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.parsing.JavacParserFactory.createParser(JavacParserFactory.java:69)
    at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.parsing.JavacParserFactory.createParser(JavacParserFactory.java:40)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.SourceCache.getParser(SourceCache.java:179)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.SourceCache.getResult(SourceCache.java:212)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.api.ResultIterator.getParserResult(ResultIterator.java:115)
    at org.netbeans.api.java.source.JavaSource$MultiTask.run(JavaSource.java:494)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.TaskProcessor.callUserTask(TaskProcessor.java:586)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.api.ParserManager$UserTaskAction.run(ParserManager.java:130)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.api.ParserManager$UserTaskAction.run(ParserManager.java:114)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.TaskProcessor$2.call(TaskProcessor.java:181)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.TaskProcessor$2.call(TaskProcessor.java:178)
    at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.filebasedfs.utils.FileChangedManager.priorityIO(FileChangedManager.java:153)
    at org.netbeans.modules.masterfs.providers.ProvidedExtensions.priorityIO(ProvidedExtensions.java:335)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.nb.DataObjectEnvFactory.runPriorityIO(DataObjectEnvFactory.java:118)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.Utilities.runPriorityIO(Utilities.java:67)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.impl.TaskProcessor.runUserTask(TaskProcessor.java:178)
    at org.netbeans.modules.parsing.api.ParserManager.parse(ParserManager.java:81)
    at org.netbeans.api.java.source.JavaSource.runUserActionTaskImpl(JavaSource.java:452)
    at org.netbeans.api.java.source.JavaSource.runUserActionTask(JavaSource.java:423)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.java.ui.ContextAnalyzer$NodeToFileObjectTask.run(ContextAnalyzer.java:596)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.java.ui.UIUtilities.lambda$runWhenScanFinished$0(UIUtilities.java:1186)
    at org.netbeans.api.java.source.ui.ScanDialog.runWhenScanFinished(ScanDialog.java:133)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.java.ui.UIUtilities.runWhenScanFinished(UIUtilities.java:1181)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.java.ui.RefactoringActionsProvider.doCopy(RefactoringActionsProvider.java:173)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.api.impl.ActionsImplementationFactory.doCopy(ActionsImplementationFactory.java:156)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.spi.impl.CopyAction.performAction(CopyAction.java:51)
    at org.netbeans.modules.refactoring.spi.impl.RefactoringGlobalAction.performAction(RefactoringGlobalAction.java:115)
    at org.openide.util.actions.NodeAction.performAction(NodeAction.java:270)
    at org.openide.util.actions.CallableSystemAction$1.run(CallableSystemAction.java:105)
    at org.openide.util.actions.ActionInvoker$1.run(ActionInvoker.java:70)
    at org.openide.util.actions.ActionInvoker.doPerformAction(ActionInvoker.java:91)
    at org.openide.util.actions.ActionInvoker.invokeAction(ActionInvoker.java:74)
    at org.openide.util.actions.CallableSystemAction.actionPerformed(CallableSystemAction.java:102)
    at org.openide.util.actions.NodeAction.actionPerformed(NodeAction.java:258)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:1972)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(AbstractButton.java:2313)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(DefaultButtonModel.java:405)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(DefaultButtonModel.java:262)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(AbstractButton.java:374)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI.doClick(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1022)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicMenuItemUI$Handler.mouseReleased(BasicMenuItemUI.java:1066)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Component.java:6617)
    at java.desktop/javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(JComponent.java:3342)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Component.processEvent(Component.java:6382)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Container.processEvent(Container.java:2264)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4993)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2322)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4825)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Container.java:4934)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Container.java:4563)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Container.java:4504)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Container.java:2308)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Window.java:2773)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:4825)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(EventQueue.java:772)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:721)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(EventQueue.java:715)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(AccessController.java:391)
    at java.base/java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:85)
    at java.base/java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:95)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue$5.run(EventQueue.java:745)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue$5.run(EventQueue.java:743)
    at java.base/java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(AccessController.java:391)
    at java.base/java.security.ProtectionDomain$JavaSecurityAccessImpl.doIntersectionPrivilege(ProtectionDomain.java:85)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:742)
    at org.exbin.utils.guipopup.GuiPopupMenu$PopupEventQueue.dispatchEvent(GuiPopupMenu.java:320)
[catch] at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(EventDispatchThread.java:203)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(EventDispatchThread.java:124)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:113)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:109)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:101)
    at java.desktop/java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:90)
```


----------



## mrBrown (26. Mai 2021)

Joob hat gesagt.:


> Jedoch nach der Einstellung jdk16 bekomme ich unten links eine Fehlermeldung.


Netbeans unterstützt ja auch nur Java 11 und/bis Java 15 als Runtime, und nicht 16, da sind Fehler erwartest (vor allem da 16 in nahezu allen Fällen Anpassungen braucht)


----------



## mihe7 (26. Mai 2021)

Wenn die Roadmap eingehalten wird, müsste NetBeans 12.4 mit JDK16-Support die Tage erscheinen.


----------



## mrBrown (29. Mai 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn die Roadmap eingehalten wird, müsste NetBeans 12.4 mit JDK16-Support die Tage erscheinen.


Grad eben: https://lists.apache.org/thread.htm...5c0331a85faa3789834@<dev.netbeans.apache.org>


----------

